
Ask HN: Is ML a universally understood acronym? - gdcohen
Or is it just understood by people who have in interest in the machine learning space?
======
triska
Speaking as someone who does have a strong interest in machine learning, and
who follows the pertaining literature and ML-related news and has done so for
years, I can tell you:

To this day, every single time I see the acronym ML, my first thought is _Meta
Language_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_\(programming_language\))

In fact, this was the reason why I clicked this link, only to notice that, as
in the vast majority of other cases these days, ML here means a different
thing than I initially thought.

~~~
gdcohen
Thanks, this is very helpful.

------
mratsim
ML -> OCaml and friends

DL -> Download

CV -> Resume

~~~
thesuperbigfrog
SGML -> Standard Generalized Markup Language

XML -> Extensible Markup Language

HTML -> Hypertext Markup Language

------
bradknowles
Do you mean MLB?

